# Autotek Mean Machine 1400.4



## blackdragon159 (Aug 12, 2012)

Just a quick review on this amp. 

First off, i expected right out the gate, this thing would not put out 1400 watts no matter how it was wired (bridged, 2 ohm, 4ohm). Well, it does enough to push my 5x7 Power Acoustik 3 ways (100 watts RMS each) in my doors. I have them wired to 2 ohms, 2 on each channel. Then, i have my 2 10" Xplods wired on the third channel, down to 2 ohms. It has an overall good sound, the 5x7's are doing their thing in the doors, which is all i was expecting out of this. The subs hit ok, but no where near RMS. Overall, i like the sound, but in my opinion, this amp is only putting out about 125 watts per channel at 2 ohms. 

Secondly, this thing gets major hot!! Hasn't went into protect or anything, just gets extremely hot. All in all this amp does what I expected, but not what it says to expect. If it doesn't go into protect, so I am satisfied.

Thirdly, I most definitely would not recommend this amp to someone trying to push more than about 100 watts per channel. If they have a small set of components, or coaxial door speakers, this would be perfect.


----------

